# السورية للطيران تبدأ تشغيل أول طائرة atr 72 الفرنسية خلال أيام



## نائب المدير (17 أبريل 2010)

*الخبر كما ورد في وكالات الأنباء
*​





أكدت مؤسسة الطيران العربية السورية أنها ستبدأ خلال أيام تشغيل طائرة ATR72 التي وصلت إلى مطار دمشق الدولي يوم الأربعاء 14/4/2010 اذ تسلمتها بشكل نظامي من الجانب الفرنسي بعد إنهاء الإجراءات المالية والقانونية الخاصة بها.

وأوضحت مدير عام المؤسسة العربية السورية للطيران "غيداء عبد اللطيف " في تصريح لوكالة الانباء السورية أن الطائرة الجديدة سيتم تشغيلها بدءاً من الأسبوع القادم على الخطوط الداخلية والمحطات القريبة ورحلات المجموعات ما يخفف العبء والضغط عن المؤسسة نتيجة النقص الذي تعانيه في عدد الطائرات العاملة في اسطولها حالياً مشيرة إلى أن تشغيل هذه الطائرة سيسهم في تفرغ الطائرات متوسطة الحجم للتشغيل على الخطوط الخارجية.

وقالت " عبد اللطيف " إن الطائرة الجديدة ستخدم إلى جانب الطائرة الأخرى التي ستتسلمها المؤسسة السبت القادم المواطنين داخل سورية من خلال عملية الربط الداخلي التي ستؤمناها بين المحافظات السورية موضحة أن الأسعار ستكون منطقية ومدروسة بشكل يحقق الجدوى الاقتصادية من تشغيلها ويسهم في تأمين أفضل الخدمات للمسافرين عليها.

وكشفت أن المؤسسة تتطلع لجلب طائرتين جديدتين من نفس الشركة في القريب العاجل لأن الطائرتين اللتين تم التوقيع على شرائهما لا تلبيان حاجة السوق الداخلية في ظل زيادة إقبال المواطنين على السفر بالجو.

ووصفت " عبد اللطيف " هذه الطائرة بأنها مريحة واقتصادية إضافة إلى أنها مجهزة بفيديو وانترنت *وتحوي على 12 مقعداً من درجة رجال الأعمال و54 من الدرجة السياحية* موضحة *أنها تتمتع أيضاً بسجل امان عال من خلال التقنيات والأجهزة الملاحية المتطورة المزودة بها*.

وكانت سورية وفرنسا وقعتا خلال زيارة رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي فرانسوا فيون إلى سورية شباط الماضي اتفاقاً لشراء الطائرتين المذكورتين اذ* فاز المصرف التجاري السوري بتمويل صفقة شرائهما لصالح مؤسسة الطيران العربية السورية البالغة قيمتها 45 مليون دولار*.


*مزيداً من التفاصيل حول الطائرة 
*​
مواصفات الطائرة على موقع الشركة الصانعة
http://www.atraircraft.com/public/a...06&PHPSESSID=77c0a3d3b96a7d1cd1c0ea98e536b5ff


صور إضافية للطائرة


----------



## نائب المدير (17 أبريل 2010)

بنتظار الردود


----------



## الياس عبد النور (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك معلومات جديدة ورائعة


----------



## loucyanoo (8 مايو 2010)

والله شي حلوو .......^_^


----------

